# Carbon Edition HPX?



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

From what i heard its not all carbon just hatches and bulkheads i wanna say 175lbs lighter


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Rookiemistake said:


> From what i heard its not all carbon just hatches and bulkheads i wanna say 175lbs lighter


How the heck would just carbon hatches and bulkheads drop 175 pounds?


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Just saying what i heard..


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Maybe 17.5lbs.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How the heck would just carbon hatches and bulkheads drop 175 pounds?


Thats what I was thinking. I think my hatches weigh, 25lbs.


----------



## Clayton (Feb 24, 2018)

My understanding is it is everything except the hull (tub, cap, hatches, console, cooler box, etc). so 175 becomes a more reliable #


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

HPX-V, HPX-S?


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

The one I saw was a V. Don’t see why they couldn’t do the same for a S.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

It’s entirely out of carbon. And the total weight loss is 175lbs. I got to spend a day on the very first one they made, its powered by a 115 boat ran good and you can feel the difference in weight when piling compared to the non carbon. Draft isn’t different. 

the weight is still up there a bit over all. Even with it being all carbon. But the 175 weight loss is BIG!


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Dunno


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sotilloa1078 said:


> It’s entirely out of carbon. And the total weight loss is 175lbs. I got to spend a day on the very first one they made, its powered by a 115 boat ran good and you can feel the difference in weight when piling compared to the non carbon. Draft isn’t different.
> 
> the weight is still up there a bit over all. Even with it being all carbon. But the 175 weight loss is BIG!


Did you compare and measure draft or hear that from someone? How is draft not different being 175 pounds lighter? That defies the laws of physics. I can tell a difference in draft having a full tank of fuel or having an extra bag of ice in my cooler. 
I wish they would make a CF HPX-T!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Can tell if you have an extra bag of ice? Smack you are a little sensitive! That’s nothing. I have the sub shop delete lettuce to save weight. And dam if those black olives don’t cause a list to one side.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

It's a piece of shit maverick so who cares. Sorry I hate maverick boatworks couldn't help myself terrible customer service. Carry on people.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Backcountry 16 said:


> It's a piece of shit maverick so who cares. Sorry I hate maverick boatworks couldn't help myself terrible customer service. Carry on people.


I agree, the dbags that run that place are terribly rude. If you have an older Maverick and need information like where the aluminum backer pads are in the deck and old diagrams etc they have no time for you. I still love my boat, it does everything I want a skiff to do and the fish still eat my lures.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> Can tell if you have an extra bag of ice? Smack you are a little sensitive! That’s nothing. I have the sub shop delete lettuce to save weight. And dam if those black olives don’t cause a list to one side.


Yeah when I’m poling in 6-7” of water over sand bottom you will notice a small change in weight and or weight distribution. Some of us actually pole our poling skiffs and don’t have a trolling motor like a bay boat...


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I agree, the dbags that run that place are terribly rude. If you have an older Maverick and need information like where the aluminum backer pads are in the deck and old diagrams etc they have no time for you. I still love my boat, it does everything I want a skiff to do and the fish still eat my lures.


Yes I should rephrase that they build a bad ass boat hopefully you don't have any warranty issues ie broken stringers in the first year you own the NEW boat and they send it back with 2 different colors gel coat. The kicker is whenever the second in charge asks you what did you want me to do regelcoat the whole bottom again?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Who cares about the 175 pounds, how much extra doest it cost?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> Who cares about the 175 pounds, how much extra doest it cost?


With all the fretting about weight savings we see with carbon fiber platforms and lighter outboards etc I think quite a few people care about 175 pounds.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Did you compare and measure draft or hear that from someone? How is draft not different being 175 pounds lighter? That defies the laws of physics. I can tell a difference in draft having a full tank of fuel or having an extra bag of ice in my cooler.
> I wish they would make a CF HPX-T!


both. I poled the non carbon with 115 and new carbon with 115 got into sane water and maybe the new floated a tiny bit shallower (maybe less weight able to push it across the bottom more) even the owner said that it’s not much different in draft. 

Another friend of mine just fished the new one with 70 and said it floats the same as his (non carbon) with 70.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

And are we all in diets? Just how much do you care about weight?


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

So here’s some math I’ve done and why I think the boat won’t draft much less.

the non carbon boat weighs 1,250 with the F70 per the maverick site.

1250-253(f70 weight)=997 (hull only)
997-175=822 (hull only carbon edition)
822+253=1075 carbon boat and motor 

Maybe if the maverick was a little longer it would displace more water and overcome the weight. Either way the 175 weight saving is like loosing a person on the skiff. Still a great weight reduction anyway you slice it.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

175 lbs is pretty significant. I believe the Hpx Hull is pretty heavy to begin with though so that along with a 115 on the back probably account for the minimal gain in draft. Infusing casting deck and poling platform rather than using starboard save considerable weight as well. The resin weighs more than the media so until infusion is perfected for a hull the weight advantage of carbon is not fully realized. Imo that is why Morejohn can make such light hulls with hand laying, he knows from years of experience just how much resin to use. I find it very telling that his early hells bay builds are considerably lighter than the modern ones, even with carbon innegra. It is why Chittum has the mangrove edition, a lighter lay up schedule rated for a smaller engine. IMO We are going to see more carbon/carbon innegra builds in the future. East cape is already working on it. Whether we are willing to pay for the weight savings and increased draft/performance (perceived or real) the companies will offer it.


----------



## B_ONE (Nov 29, 2018)

I thought Mavericks have been carbon /Kevlar for 20 years? How much of the regular hull is carbon?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

B_ONE said:


> I thought Mavericks have been carbon /Kevlar for 20 years? How much of the regular hull is carbon?


I have a carbon/kevlar 20 year old Maverick and I don’t think a damn bit of it is carbon fiber.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> And are we all in diets? Just how much do you care about weight?


Haha I was having this conversation with a buddy on my skiff a few months ago when he was arguing about weight savings and draft. I said “I think we could both lay off the cheeseburgers”. I still laugh about it.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Wonder how many folks order the carbon edition, then slap a 24v tm, power pole and top it off with a full yeti in the cockpit?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

el9surf said:


> Wonder how many folks order the carbon edition, then slap a 24v tm, power pole and top it off with a full yeti in the cockpit?


Probably a few because the weight savings would offset it and all three of those items are popular and handy to have on the boat for some folks.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

el9surf said:


> Wonder how many folks order the carbon edition, then slap a 24v tm, power pole and top it off with a full yeti in the cockpit?


lots. Seems like the norm now days, people want to buy a shallow skiff, put a trolling motor on it, sissy bars front and back, power pole etc. the most useful thing is the power pole.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

It’s all relative to how you fish. Regardless how much stuff you put on it a weight reduction is still a reduction since they would most likely have the same stuff on the same Kevlar skiff. 
I would imagine for the money they will charge for a carbon hpx it will cost as much a chittum or tricked out hellsbay, without having the same quality boat.


----------



## minchyota (Nov 27, 2018)

sotilloa1078 said:


> It’s entirely out of carbon. And the total weight loss is 175lbs. I got to spend a day on the very first one they made, its powered by a 115 boat ran good and you can feel the difference in weight when piling compared to the non carbon. Draft isn’t different.
> 
> the weight is still up there a bit over all. Even with it being all carbon. But the 175 weight loss is BIG!


They posted on there instagram that everything is carbon EXCEPT the hull and specified a 175 lb weight savings, and it looks like they posted both a V and an S.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/539617909389728/posts/3666271490057672/

Doesn’t say if the hull is carbon or not but they do show the cap in carbon. Also they mention the carbon upgrade is available for all three models.


----------



## B_ONE (Nov 29, 2018)

I am still confused ... isn't the hull carbon fiber on all mavericks?



minchyota said:


> They posted on there instagram that everything is carbon EXCEPT the hull and specified a 175 lb weight savings, and it looks like they posted both a V and an S.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

B_ONE said:


> I am still confused ... isn't the hull carbon fiber on all mavericks?


Standard is carbon/Kevlar.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

minchyota said:


> They posted on there instagram that everything is carbon EXCEPT the hull and specified a 175 lb weight savings, and it looks like they posted both a V and an S.


Weird I have a picture from a friends build that shows his hull in the mold and it’s all black ( carbon ) who knows anymore.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

B_ONE said:


> I am still confused ... isn't the hull carbon fiber on all mavericks?


Read post #25


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Did you compare and measure draft or hear that from someone? How is draft not different being 175 pounds lighter? That defies the laws of physics. I can tell a difference in draft having a full tank of fuel or having an extra bag of ice in my cooler.
> I wish they would make a CF HPX-T!



Lets see, an extra bag of ice, let's call it a big 20 pound bag of ice, that's 2.5 gallons of displacement (462 cubic inches), which averaged over the bottom of even a small 12' naroow bottomed 48" boat say 8 foot of it is flat giving you 4,608 inches of displacement would be .1002 of an inch difference in draft, and that's assuming the boat is only gaining displacement from the rear 2/3 of the hull, which it ain't. I think I gotta call BS


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

redchaser said:


> Lets see, an extra bag of ice, let's call it a big 20 pound bag of ice, that's 2.5 gallons of displacement (462 cubic inches), which averaged over the bottom of even a small 12' naroow bottomed 48" boat say 8 foot of it is flat giving you 4,608 inches of displacement would be .r rrrr of an inch difference in draft, and that's assuming the boat is only gaining displacement from the rear 2/3 of the hull, which it ain't. I think I gotta call BS


I know what my boat can and can’t do and your math is wrong. Try again.
With those calculations you would have to add a 350# person to lose an inch of draft.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Trust me if you bought the 18 HPX to get skinny, you purchased the wrong skiff! Carbon or not, 175lbs makes little difference on my skiff with a 115!


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I know what my boat can and can’t do and your math is wrong. Try again.
> With those calculations you would have to add a 350# person to lose an inch of draft.


Actually a 200 pound person to lose and inch. 20 pound bag of ice costing .1002 (that's a smidge over 1/10th) .


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Maths are hard. Proof


----------



## BCPD199 (Jan 26, 2015)

Bonecracker said:


> Carbon or not, 175lbs makes little difference on my skiff with a 115!


Why does everybody here say losing 175 lbs makes little difference; but, when I asked about installing the Merc 150 XS over the 115 on a new Marquesa (less than 100 lbs BTW), everybody lost their mind on how much more it would draft.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

BCPD199 said:


> Why does everybody here say losing 175 lbs makes little difference; but, when I asked about installing the Merc 150 XS over the 115 on a new Marquesa (less than 100 lbs BTW), everybody lost their mind on how much more it would draft.


Well 100lbs in one specific location would affect draft more than you think. Ask me how I know.


----------



## BCPD199 (Jan 26, 2015)

sotilloa1078 said:


> Well 100lbs in one specific location would affect draft more than you think. Ask me how I know.


I can see your point on that. 100 lbs on the transom is different than 200 lbs spread out bow to stern.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

BCPD199 said:


> I can see your point on that. 100 lbs on the transom is different than 200 lbs spread out bow to stern.


Well... did you get the 150?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

redchaser said:


> Actually a 200 pound person to lose and inch. 20 pound bag of ice costing .1002 (that's a smidge over 1/10th) .


I was wrong too stating that 350 pounds would cost an inch. Check your math, it takes approximately 576 cubic inches of displacement to float 20 pounds and 1,728 cubic inches to float 64.3 pounds in average salinity saltwater which is around three percent heavier than fresh water. 576x8=4608 (where I got 1/8” at the end) which is one inch of draft on the hull dimensions you provided. 9,405.909797822706 cubic inches to float 350 pounds, but your 200# man costing an inch of draft is wrong too. I was doing it in my head but you made me calculate it. 20# would lose 1/8” or .125” of draft and 160# to lose an inch on your hypothetical hull floating perfectly flat which isn’t happening too often in the real world with my big ass on the platform...
Bottom line is if I add a bag of fucking ice or another 8-10 gallons of gas (about 48-60# @ 6#/gallon) to my skiff I can tell! You done? Check my work.

This thread is proof that adding the phrase “carbon fiber” to a thread makes people act like assholes and overthink things.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok here is my simple math! My 18 HPX is a 9” skinny (half full gas tank & 2 anglers/lite) to 11” with the bigggger gas tank full & three anglers/heavy skiff! I purchased it to cross open water & chase fish in 12” or deeper water! So don’t take it to NOLA & think ur going to pole it around those ponds that are 6-9” deep! It’s not happening‼


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Call me crazy, but I like old tried and true technology when it comes to skiffs that could last 17 years like mine. 
Seems like most of the Mav guides trade skiffs every two years...
no offence lonzo.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

backbone said:


> Call me crazy, but I like old tried and true technology when it comes to skiffs that could last 17 years like mine.
> Seems like most of the Mav guides trade skiffs every two years...
> no offence lonzo.


Down here guides in general trade boats once a year no matter what it is, not sure about over there. Perks of the trade I guess.


----------



## BCPD199 (Jan 26, 2015)

sotilloa1078 said:


> Well... did you get the 150?


 Not yet. That and the color are still up in the air.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I was wrong too stating that 350 pounds would cost an inch. Check your math, it takes approximately 576 cubic inches of displacement to float 20 pounds and 1,728 cubic inches to float 64.3 pounds in average salinity saltwater which is around three percent heavier than fresh water. 576x8=4608 (where I got 1/8” at the end) which is one inch of draft on the hull dimensions you provided. 9,405.909797822706 cubic inches to float 350 pounds, but your 200# man costing an inch of draft is wrong too. I was doing it in my head but you made me calculate it. 20# would lose 1/8” or .125” of draft and 160# to lose an inch on your hypothetical hull floating perfectly flat which isn’t happening too often in the real world with my big ass on the platform...
> Bottom line is if I add a bag of fucking ice or another 8-10 gallons of gas (about 48-60# @ 6#/gallon) to my skiff I can tell! You done? Check my work.
> 
> This thread is proof that adding the phrase “carbon fiber” to a thread makes people act like assholes and overthink things.



Somehwere in all of this there is a joke about a woman being upset over being shorted two tenths of one inch.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

BCPD199 said:


> Not yet. That and the color are still up in the air.


if you plan on poling that Marquesa in the flats for longer than one hour then don’t get the 150. I’ve spent many hours pushing one around with a 150 and 175 I found myself cussing the boat more than anything else.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

backbone said:


> Call me crazy, but I like old tried and true technology when it comes to skiffs that could last 17 years like mine.
> Seems like most of the Mav guides trade skiffs every two years...
> no offence lonzo.


None taken. Different strokes for different folks. I think this new technology will last that long as well. But only time will tell.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> Somehwere in all of this there is a joke about a woman being upset over being shorted two tenths of one inch.


They always want that last 0.2”


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> Somehwere in all of this there is a joke about a woman being upset over being shorted two tenths of one inch.


You won the forum this week


----------



## BCPD199 (Jan 26, 2015)

sotilloa1078 said:


> if you plan on poling that Marquesa in the flats for longer than one hour then don’t get the 150. I’ve spent many hours pushing one around with a 150 and 175 I found myself cussing the boat more than anything else.


Probably won't be poling that much if at all. Funny you say that though because the few owners with the 150 all have two things in common. They love the performance and none of them really pole their boat.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

What's the point of a weight savings if you are running a trolling motor? A 9" vs 11" draft is irrelevant, you need enough water so the tm prop doesn't cavitate. If it's being used for poling 100% of the time I get the point of weight savings. Otherwise it's a waste of money.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

el9surf said:


> What's the point of a weight savings if you are running a trolling motor? A 9" vs 11" draft is irrelevant, you need enough water so the tm prop doesn't cavitate. If it's being used for poling 100% of the time I get the point of weight savings. Otherwise it's a waste of money.


Trolling motors and batteries are removeable very easily for poling only trips.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

True



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Trolling motors and batteries are removeable very easily for poling only trips.


----------



## asaltweapon34 (Jul 9, 2020)

el9surf said:


> Wonder how many folks order the carbon edition, then slap a 24v tm, power pole and top it off with a full yeti in the cockpit?


We are in 2020...if you are serious about fishing shallow but need a 24 volt trolling motor for certain situations, you just drop the major dough on ReLion lithium batteries (about $1,000 a piece) . now you are running a 24 volt system with the weight of a 12 volt...smaller lighter better batteries... Just like she said....every inch counts.


----------

